# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Тест на словарный запас

## drumsmaster

Для изучающих русский язык может быть полезно измерить свой словарный запас. Сделать это можно здесь - Тест словарного запаса. Тест использует адаптивную методику, подстраиваясь под уровень каждого испытуемого. Таким образом, тест работает и для только начавших учить язык (когда словарный запас состовляет несколько сот слов), и для его начитанных носителей (когда речь идет о ста тысячах слов пассивного запаса). 
На сайте также подробно описана методика теста. Буду признателен за комментарии по поводу методики или реализации теста.

----------


## Ramil

Пошел тестироваться несколько самоуверенно, но оказалось, что в родном языке есть куча слов, о существовании которых я даже не подозревал.  ::

----------


## drumsmaster

По большому счету, эти низкочастотные слова - это архаизмы, диалектизмы и специфические термины. Я тоже был уверен в своем словарном запасе, но тест отрезвляет.

----------


## Ramil

Меня оценило так:
Ваш пассивный словарный запас — 57400 слов. Из тысячи прочитанных слов в среднем 2 будут вам незнакомы. Чтобы встретить незнакомое слово, вы должны прочитать примерно 1 страницу текста.

----------


## Crocodile

Ваш пассивный словарный запас — *62400* слов. Из тысячи прочитанных слов в среднем 1 будет вам незнакомо. Чтобы встретить незнакомое слово, вы должны прочитать примерно 1 страницу текста. 
Мне кажется, там в тесте специально есть слова, которых нет в русском языке.

----------


## dtrq

62000 - 60300 - 62900
90% процентов слов повторяются.

----------


## dtrq

Иногда непонятно, засчитывать ли слово за знакомое, или нет. Например, "жиронда". Первая мысль о жирондистах, но оказывается, это такой департамент во Франции, в честь которого жирондисты и назывались. Далее, выясняется, что *иногда* партия жирдноистов называлась Жиронда. Как-то неясно получается, засчитывать ли в таком случае слово или нет, и что вообще имелось в виду.

----------


## drumsmaster

> Мне кажется, там в тесте специально есть слова, которых нет в русском языке.

 Нет, пока таких слов в тесте нет - можно проверить хотя бы через яндекс. Но сама идея использования несуществующих слов для проверки честности испытуемого - отличная. Можно понять, кто специально накручивает свои результаты.

----------


## Ramil

> Иногда непонятно, засчитывать ли слово за знакомое, или нет. Например, "жиронда". Первая мысль о жирондистах, но оказывается, это такой департамент во Франции, в честь которого жирондисты и назывались. Далее, выясняется, что *иногда* партия жирдноистов называлась Жиронда. Как-то неясно получается, засчитывать ли в таком случае слово или нет, и что вообще имелось в виду.

 Там написано - если сомневаетесь, галку не ставьте. Я так и делал. Отмечал только те слова, которым мог дать определение. Если о значении только подозревал/не был уверен/не мог дать определение - не ставил.

----------


## drumsmaster

> 62000 - 60300 - 62900
> 90% процентов слов повторяются.

 Всего тестовых слов около 1000, но большинство из них высокочастотные. То есть для учащих язык тест будет давать разные варианты тестовых наборов, а для носителей много слов будет повторяться. Для тестов подобного рода это обычная проблема.

----------


## drumsmaster

> Иногда непонятно, засчитывать ли слово за знакомое, или нет. Например, "жиронда". Первая мысль о жирондистах, но оказывается, это такой департамент во Франции, в честь которого жирондисты и назывались. Далее, выясняется, что *иногда* партия жирдноистов называлась Жиронда. Как-то неясно получается, засчитывать ли в таком случае слово или нет, и что вообще имелось в виду.

 В этом конкретном случае, скорее всего, не нужно засчитывать слово, так как вы изначально не знали его значения и не могли его вывести из значения слова "жирондист". 
Кстати, для тестов на словарный запас обычно считают, что "знать" слово значит знать хотя бы одно его значение. Есть, однако, специальные тесты на глубину словарного запаса, где пытаются оценить, сколько значений известно испытуемому (знаю такой тест для английского языка, для русского ни разу не видел ничего подобного).

----------


## Ramil

Осталось выяснить, что означает "знать" слово. Можно слышать 100500 раз, но потом как в анекдоте:
- Как называется ёмкость для хранения горючего?
- Кажется "презервуар" или, может быть "резерватив".

----------


## it-ogo

> Ваш пассивный словарный запас — 75800 слов. На миллион прочитанных слов в среднем 778 будут вам незнакомы. Чтобы встретить незнакомое слово, вы должны прочитать примерно 4 страницы текста.

 Действительно, что такое "знать"? Я знаю, что фильдекос - это такая материя. Вроде бы трикотаж. Но чем отличается от фильдеперса - не знаю. Но галку поставил. Жиронда - не поставил. Думал, что это явление такое, или стиль поведения - как фронда. 
Надо попробовать недобросовестное прохождение. 
Edit: Недобросовестное - не отлавливает. Даже грубое - когда испытуемый частые слова не знает, а редкие - "знает".

----------


## drumsmaster

> Действительно, что такое "знать"? Я знаю, что фильдекос - это такая материя. Вроде бы трикотаж. Но чем отличается от фильдеперса - не знаю. Но галку поставил. Жиронда - не поставил. Думал, что это явление такое, или стиль поведения - как фронда. 
> Надо попробовать недобросовестное прохождение. 
> Edit: Недобросовестное - не отлавливает. Даже грубое.

 "Знать" обычно в подобных тестах - значит знать хотя бы одно значение слова. Надо будет добавить это на сайт, чтобы не было недопонимания. 
Недобросовестное поведение тест пока никак не отлавливает (но планы по защите есть). Тест с множественным выбором (когда предлагают несколько вариантов значения слова и просят выбрать правильный) является более защищенным от злоупотреблений, но он требует больше времени на прохождение. Как всегда, везде компромисы.

----------


## it-ogo

Нет, речь о том, что я могу класифицировать слово как, скажем, "какое-то растение" (кротон), но не представляю себе, что именно это за растение - это знание или нет? 
Замечание: в начальном наборе много редких слов (которые часто повторяются), что снижает качество адаптации при частом использовании (например, при регулярных замерах для отслеживания повышения словарного запаса). 
(В отзыв на автореферат.  ::  )

----------


## drumsmaster

> Нет, речь о том, что я могу класифицировать слово как, скажем, "какое-то растение" (кротон), но не представляю себе, что именно это за растение - это знание или нет? 
> Замечание: в начальном наборе много редких слов (которые часто повторяются), что снижает качество адаптации при частом использовании (например, при регулярных замерах для отслеживания повышения словарного запаса). 
> (В отзыв на автореферат.  )

 Я бы засчитал "какое-то растение". В любом случае, плюс-минус пара слов на результате сильно не скажуется. 
С частыми замерами пока не выйдет - тестовых слов маловато, но я постоянно пополняю список.

----------


## Serge_spb

*   
			
				Ваш пассивный словарный запас — 60300 слов. Из тысячи прочитанных слов в среднем 2 будут вам незнакомы. Чтобы встретить незнакомое слово, вы должны прочитать примерно 1 страницу текста.
			
		 *  
Дофига узкоспециализированных терминов.
Я так много чем из университетских познаний юриспруденции могу поумничать.

----------


## drumsmaster

> Дофига узкоспециализированных терминов.
> Я так много чем из университетских познаний юриспруденции могу поумничать.

 При отборе тестовых слов я старался брать термины с как можно более широким применением, но это очень сложно - низкочастотная лексика полностью состоит из узкоспециализированных терминов и устаревших слов.

----------

